# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Projet Platon : Le simulateur des élections 2017 QUI n'est plus ici

## tompalmer

12 Octobre 2016 : 

Ce projet a beaucoup évolué et est désormais dans ce topic. 
Je laisse tout ici a titre instructif pour le processus de game design qui était assez marrant, mais si vous voulez en savoir plus sur le jeu qui va sortir, ben allez voir le bon topic. 






Spoiler Alert! 






Oyé, 

Je bassine un peu tous le monde sur pas mal de topics dans ce sub forum, mais je me dis que si je peux aider d'autres canards en racontant humblement le développement du jeu de façon régulière, bah c'est toujours ça de gagné. 

D'ailleurs, faire le pitch du jeu et en parler m'aide moi même.

Qu'est- ce ?

Ce simulateur est un jeu de gestion au tour par tour, vous incarnez un candidat à l'élection présidentielle 2017 (ici en france là !) et tenterez de l'emporter. *C'est tout* (mais c'est déja pas mal !)

*C'est réaliste, précis ? Ou fantaisiste ?*
Le système que j'ai bricolé sur excel et sur papier tient bien la route théoriquement. 
Je peux toujours expliquer comment je fais si on me demande  :;): 

Que peut on/pourra t'on y faire ?

Déja incarner un candidat, par exemple Bayrou (he'll be back§). Mais on peut aussi *créer son propre candidat et parti*. 

Il va de soi qu'il faudra *créer son programme*, mais attention le scepticisme des électeurs/médias/concurrents va monter s'il est trop utopique.

Moi président, on pourra *débattre* avec d'autres candidats (le système est encore à l'étude), on aura tout un système de décision pour lancer des actions. 

Ces actions ont un coût, donc il faut un parti solide derrière. Trahir les idéaux de son parti c'est perdre des adhérents et donc du financement, à vous de voir. 

Sondages, événements, boules puantes, manifestations, choc, etc .... Tout est bon pour que l'ont parle de vous.


*Les écueils dont je met un point d'honneur à éviter :* 

Répétitivé.
Manipulations chiantes.
Résultats fantaisistes.
La facilité, ça sera dur et faudra serrer les fesses, comme en vrai.

Besoin d'un coup de main ?
Codage : J'utilise Gamemaker et j'utilise le topic associé quand j'ai besoin d'aide. Je prends mes marques avec le langage mais c'est sur que de l'aide là dedans ferait avancer le projet beaucoup plus vite. 
Donc si vous maitrisez le GML, ou que vous touchez un tant soit peu GM *et* que le projet vous intéresse y'a pas de raisons.

J'assure pas en graphismes et j'aimerais que le jeu ait sa propre patte, cependant tout fonctionne avec des placeholders pour le moment donc ce n'est pas urgent. 

Suggestions et questions seront bienvenues !

*Design diaries :* 

L'interface
L'election
A propos des débats
A propos des compétences et (surtout) de la communication
Pourquoi pas une carte ?
L'abstention
L'image et les médias ( a la suite)
L'anti Campagne
La "fine" équipe de campagne
La transition Boardgame

Artworks  :

----------


## Uriak

Bon courage sur ce projet  ::):  

Je serais curieux de savoir de quels modèles tu pars pour la partie partie simu.  Pour le code je ne m'y connais pas en GM mais as tu considéré le fait de partir sur du Qt? J'ai cru comprendre que tu aurais de gros besoin en matière d'interface et Qt offre beaucoup de puissance  et de souplesse. Tu peux l'utiliser avec python du n'est pas trop difficile à apprendre et tu trouveras beaucoup de ressources pour les deux.  Je ne sais pas ce qu'apporte  game maker mais si tu dois coder surtout la simu et les UI passer sur  d'autres langages ne doit pas être trop coûteux.

----------


## Saito Gray

> Pour le code je ne m'y connais pas en GM mais as tu considéré le fait de partir sur du Qt?


Non, mais ça ne sert pas a grand-chose de changer 30 fois de moteur, dans l'absolu Game Maker et tout à fait capable de faire le jeu qu'il veut, mais en plus a une communauté active qui va fournir de l'aide rapidement.





> ...


En ce qui concerne ton projet, si tu as besoin d'aide n'hésite pas. Je me suis remis à Game Maker il y a quelques jours, j'avais envie de me remettre dans le bain en codant des petits jeux pas trop complexes.

Pour ton projet, tu vas vraiment avoir besoin de connaitre les bases d'un langage de programmation. Connaitre comment fonctionne les variables et les structures conditionnelles (If, Else ect...), une fois ça en tête tu verras que tout ton jeu ne consistera qu'a jouer avec des variables et de les comparer.

Le plus compliquer restera de rendre le tout intéressant et équilibré sur la durée.
Tu as une idée de comment combattre la monotonie ?

D'ailleurs, tu comptes utiliser des partis politiques réels ? Ce n’est pas plus intéressant d'en créer des originaux qui représentent une idéologie ?

----------


## tompalmer

Merci Uriak et Merci Saito, vous êtes des crèmes  ::): 



> une fois ça en tête tu verras que tout ton jeu ne consistera qu'a jouer avec des variables et de les comparer.


C'est déja assez difficile de faire le cadre, faire en sorte d'avoir un gui, que les textes dynamiques s'affichent où il faut ou tout court  ::P:  Et le turn processing, pas mal de boulot.




> Tu as une idée de comment combattre la monotonie ?


Surtout les events et les possibilités d'action que je veux donner au joueur. Je veux briser la routine, et les concurrents seront capables de lancer des piques : là encore il faudra s'adapter a chaque tour.




> D'ailleurs, tu comptes utiliser des partis politiques réels ? Ce n’est pas plus intéressant d'en créer des originaux qui représentent une idéologie ?


Je sais que je risque de changer les noms réels, mais je risque pas de prendre des gens fictifs. En plus ça m'aide je peux me servir des sondages dès le tour 1

----------


## olaf

Donc tu as ouvert ton thread !  ::): 

N'hésite pas à poser des questions, même si elles te paraissent bateau. Etant utilisateur de GM, je suis prêt à te filer quelques coups de main.

J'aime bien ton projet, je le trouve très complexe, mais si tu notes et schématise tout, y'a pas de raison que ça fonctionne pas.

Tu devrais nous faire un croquis de ce à quoi devrait ressembler ta fenêtre de jeu (un artwork, quoi  ::P: ). Va-tu charger l'écran de fenêtres différentes ou bien vas-tu plutôt jouer l'ergonomie et la simplicité ?

Bon courage pour la suite.  :;):

----------


## tompalmer

prototype de design trop vieux et moches por être affichés, et ça pompe du Ko  ::):

----------


## tompalmer

Voilà un mapping de l'UI



Sujet à caution mais ça me semble clair, et complet.
Gérer les tâches redondantes via un système de budget est une idée qui me plait, plutôt que de cliquer chaque tour sur "coller des affiches", autant y attribuer un % du budget.

Je vais aussi jeter un oeil au jeu d'eversim, même si c'est une bouse je suis sur qu'on peut en tirer quelquechose.

----------


## Nelfe

A partir de tes actions, tu peux sortir la liste des variables dont tu auras besoin (genre "budget", "promesse1", "promesse2", "promesse3", etc.), ça t'évitera de devoir les trouver au fur et à mesure de ton développement et surtout tu pourras analyser les liens entre elles, tu seras moins paumé quand tu seras bien avancé  :;):

----------


## tompalmer

Laisse moi penser mon gamedesign, vil technicien  ::P:

----------


## war-p

Ah, pas mal comme idée, simple à réaliser du point du vue graphisme et interface, mais très fin à programmer au niveau de toute la couche métier (en gros, comment est pensé le gamedesign), j'aime beaucoup. Malheureusement, je peux pas trop t'aider, j'ai jamais touché à GM, mais courage, ça vaut le coup!  :;):

----------


## tompalmer

Je confirme, heureusement que je suis habitué a jouer a ce genre de jeux et les modder  ::P: 

par contre l'interface est pas simple à programmer, enfin les données dynamiques qui doivent s'afficher.

----------


## tompalmer

Bon comme j'ai pas de gameplay à montrer, je vais vous parler de mon système pour définir les élections. 
J'ai beaucoup réfléchi, et les political simulator font surtout des machins débiles. 

J'ai un système simple et efficace : 



Les catégories sont celles utilisées par les sondeurs. Elles sont représentatives des tendances de votes et couvrent toute la population. Bien mieux que le genre, ou l'âge.

Les chiffres entres parenthèses correspondent a la population de + 18 ans inscrits sur une liste électorale, chacune de vos décisions vous attribueront un score. Petit *Exemple :* 

Candidat A promet de revaloriser les retraites, B de les baisser, C de ne pas y toucher : 
A : +20
B : +1
C : +5
D : +7

Si maintenant l'élection se termine on aura chez les retraités:
A : 60.6 %
B : 3 %
C : 15,2 %
D : 21.20 %

Ainsi tous le monde a des voix et ça donne un résultat réaliste. Il suffit de répéter le calcul pour toutes les catégories de votants
Qui est D ? L'abstention. 

Mais vos décisions ne font pas tout, le jeu va prendre en compte l'affinité naturelle des votants, ainsi les retraités ont plus de chances de voter UMP (traité comme un handicap), et il faudra un bon programme pour aller déloger l'UMP sur ce terrain. 

Voilà c'est tout, j'espère avoir été clair  ::P: 

---------- Post added at 00h31 ---------- Previous post was at 00h23 ----------




> Malheureusement, je peux pas trop t'aider, j'ai jamais touché à GM, mais courage, ça vaut le coup!


Game maker est gratos dans une version stantard  ::ninja::

----------


## Louck

> J'ai un système simple et efficace


Si la politique était aussi simple, on serait heureux  ::trollface:: .

Je pense que dans le fond, l'idée n'est pas mauvaise. Mais le problème est qu'un citoyen n'appartient pas qu'à un seul groupe: on peut avoir des cadres ou des ouvriers qui appartiennent à une même association X par exemple (ou des féministes  ::ninja:: ). De même, une personne jeune a des objectifs différents d'une personne âgée.

Et selon les personnes, certains ont des préférences et ne pensent pas toujours à son travail (par exemple).

Je te laisse tenter de reproduire cette scène avec ton jeu:



A mon avis, plus tu arrives à décrire les différents besoins d'un citoyen du pays, plus tu pourras proposer de débats/sondages/choix dans ton jeu. Soit beaucoup plus de contenus et de diversités.

Ou je me trompe totalement.

----------


## tompalmer

Facile, il suffit d'établir dans chaque catégorie le % de gens sensibles a telle thématique. Il y aura moins de féministes chez les ouvriers que chez les étudiants mais y'en aura quand même. 
Mon système reste donc fin, évidemment je pourrais être bien plus fin en allant au delà des CSP mais comme il n'existe pas de données ça serait moins bien. 

Sinon on aurait 45 000 000 de profils d'électeurs et c'est injouable, c'est pour ça que les sondeurs utilisent des quotas  ::P: 

---------- Post added at 16h27 ---------- Previous post was at 16h13 ----------

Puis attention, les idées seules ne suffisent pas, il faut savoir se montrer et plaire aux médias.

----------


## war-p

> Bon comme j'ai pas de gameplay à montrer, je vais vous parler de mon système pour définir les élections. 
> J'ai beaucoup réfléchi, et les political simulator font surtout des machins débiles. 
> 
> J'ai un système simple et efficace : 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/MsRm0Mx.png
> 
> Les catégories sont celles utilisées par les sondeurs. Elles sont représentatives des tendances de votes et couvrent toute la population. Bien mieux que le genre, ou l'âge.
> 
> ...


Je préfère coder mes jeux à partir de zéro ou presque  ::ninja::

----------


## Saito Gray

> Je préfère coder mes jeux à partir de zéro ou presque


C'est cool. Et du coup, combien de jeu un peu complexe ont vu le jour ?  ::ninja:: 


Sinon pour l'instant l'idée a l'air solide, j'ai hâte de voir ce que ça donnera en jeu !

----------


## tompalmer

*Troisième Design Diary :*  Débats, quoi et comment ?

Voici les grands thèmes sur lesquels peuvent s'écharper les candidats, c'est sujet a modifications puisque les débats définitifs vont s'articuler vers 2016 : 




> - *Economie & Finance*
> 
> - *Culture*
> 
> - *Société & sécurité*
> 
> - *Vie politique*
> 
> - *Écologie*
> ...


Voilà ça c'est normalement la partie immuable, dedans y'a des sous thèmes et enfin des dizaines de propositions dont je ne m'hasarderais pas à faire trop tôt pour rien  ::P:  
Il va de soi que chaque catégorie de population (voire diary précédent) possède des thèmes sensibles, parler d'écologie aux cadres aura normalement plus d'effet que d'en parler à des ouvriers. 

*Plus important maintenant, il me faut imaginer un système de débat j'ai donc pensé à quelque chose :* 

L'art du débat porte selon _Schopenhauer_ sur plusieurs composantes : 
- Ce qu'on dit
- Comment on le dit
- Mettre a terre son adversaire

Il me faut donc un système qui puisse mettre en branle ces trois machins et les articuler entre eux, il porterait (car encore à l'étude) sur trois choses : 

- Un système d'argumentation, ce qui m'obligera à réduire les débats a un ou deux sujets. 
- Un système de compétence pour l'IA, ce qui induit pour chaque compétence d'avoir un score (RPG style). Pour le joueur je dois encore trouver un moyen de simuler la maitrise du sujet
- Un système de points, en fonction de ce que l'audience trouve convaincant (notez qu'il y aura plusieurs émissions et remporter haut la main un débat sur Beur FM ou radio Courtoisie ne vous fera pas grimper significativement dans les sondages  ::P:  , mais ça fera l'objet d'un diary)

Dans "Elections 2012 en route pour l'Elysée", mon modèle d'Eversim a ne pas suivre, il n'y a qu'un débat à l'entre deux tours et les débatteurs sont interrogés à tour de rôle sur deux sujets.
Je trouve ça dommage de zapper l'aspect confrontation, voilà  pourquoi j'en imagine un  :;):

----------


## bilbo10

yop, super projet que voilà, je suis ce sujet depuis un petit temps déjà, et je pense sincèrement que tu peux faire qqch de très complet  :;): 

Je me disais d'ailleurs que tu pourrais largement t'inspirer des actualités politiques pour ton jeu, le spectre des prochaines élections étant déjà bien présent dans les débats ^^

----------


## tompalmer

J'espère juste qu'Hollande ne va pas démissioner avant que je finisse  ::P:

----------


## bilbo10

C'est vrai qu'il vaudrait mieux que tu te prépares d'ores et déjà à changer le nom du jeu  ::P:

----------


## tompalmer

J'ai pas encore de nom figure toi

----------


## bilbo10

ah bah c'est tant mieux, ça t'évite bien des ennuis ^^

De tte façon, je sais pas si c'est fait exprès, mais t'as quand même raison de te concentrer sur le jeu en lui-même plutôt que de chercher un nom a tout prix  ::P:

----------


## tompalmer

*Design diary : A propos des compétences et (surtout) de la communication*

J'en parlais plus haut, lorsque que l'ont fait une déclaration, seulement 13 % du message passe par la la parole. Et c'est vrai que l'ont peut dire des choses très sensées et être invisible aux yeux de l'opinion. 
Il appartient donc au fin politicien de maitriser *sa communication non verbale*. 

*Comment le traduire en game design ?*

Il va de soi que je vais pas développer un système abscon où il faudra gesticuler. 
J'ai évoqué plus haut un système de compétence, le candidat X se verra attribué un score de X/10 dans diverses disciplines (je dis diverses parce que j'ai qu'une vague idée pour être honnête mais vous pouvez m'aider  ::P:  )
Une de ses disciplines serait le *charisme*. 

*Mais si mon perso a un mauvais score de charisme il est daubé ?* 
Non ! Il y aura des moyens de l'améliorer, par exemple en prenant des conseillers et spin doctors (plus ou moins hors de prix) qui monteront cette compétence. 

*Tl;DR:* 
Chaque déclaration (conférence de presse, débat, etc ...) aura donc un score d'impact variable selon :
Ce que vous dites
Comment vous le dites
Ou vous le dites (dans quel médium ou quelle situation)

La communication a une place prépondérante dans ce jeu; et il est inutile de penser se faire élire dans des chaussons. Il faudra se tailler une image qui plaise au public et au médias. 

_NB :_ Et afin de rendre tout cet aspect la le meilleur possible j'étudie en profondeur le travail des sémiologies, sociologues et politologues.

Mon puzzle prends forme et je suis content de voir que ça s'emboite. N'hésitez pas a proposer votre aide  :Emo:

----------


## bilbo10

Effectivement, c'cool de voir que tu s'emboite. 

Pour l'aide, je peux éventuellement t'aider au niveau théorique, si jamais tu as besoin, mais je doute de pouvoir faire plus pour le moment :/

----------


## tompalmer

Le gros débat que j'ai en moi même  : une carte ou pas ? 

Ce serait plus fidèle d'avoir les CSP ET les régions, mais ça implique : 
Un système de déplacement : ça va. 
Des données, soit à la fois les intentions de votes par région (je gère) et surtout les CSP par régions. 

Si j'arrive a chopper un recensement de la répartition des CSP par région je peux en faire une. Et faut que ce soit assez récent évidemment.

----------


## bilbo10

Du coup c'pas tellement un débat si t'es déjà décidé à faire une carte  ::P:

----------


## tompalmer

> Si j'arrive a chopper un recensement de la répartition des CSP par région je peux en faire une


J'ai pas trouvé ! Sur L'insee j'ai que du national. Mais je cherche peut être mal. 

C'est dommage parce que ça peut approfondir le gameplay

----------


## bilbo10

tu veux dire quoi par CSP ? ^^'

je peux peut-être t'aider à chercher si je sais quoi chercher  ::P:

----------


## tompalmer

> un recensement de la répartition des CSP par région


catégories socio professionelles, tu peux trouver le terme PCS aussi

----------


## LaVaBo

> tu veux dire quoi par CSP ? ^^'
> 
> je peux peut-être t'aider à chercher si je sais quoi chercher


Ça signifie Catégorie Socio-Professionnelle.

----------


## bilbo10

okok merci, je vais voir ce que je peux faire du coup  ::): 

@tom : Mais dans le cas où on ne trouve pas, n'y-a-t-il pas moyen d'extrapoler à partir des données nationales ? Ca devrait être faisable, même si un peu complexe, long et pas forcément très représentatif de la réalité au final. Mais au moins tu aurais des données ^^

----------


## LaVaBo

> okok merci, je vais voir ce que je peux faire du coup 
> 
> @tom : Mais dans le cas où on ne trouve pas, n'y-a-t-il pas moyen d'extrapoler à partir des données nationales ? Ca devrait être faisable, même si un peu complexe, long et pas forcément très représentatif de la réalité au final. Mais au moins tu aurais des données ^^


Le problème est assez simple :
1) si les données sont en ligne, alors tu peux les exploiter
2) sinon, tu extrapoles
   ¤ de toute façon personne ne connaît ces données, donc personne ne râlera sur une imprécision
   ¤ si quelqu'un vient et râle avec des sources, alors tu as tes données => goto (1)

----------


## bilbo10

Ça je m'en doute, c'est bien pour ça que j'émets l'idée. Du coup, j'espère que ton but était de convaincre tom de faire cela o/

----------


## tompalmer

> Le problème est assez simple :
> 1) si les données sont en ligne, alors tu peux les exploiter
> 2) sinon, tu extrapoles
>    ¤ de toute façon personne ne connaît ces données, donc personne ne râlera sur une imprécision
>    ¤ si quelqu'un vient et râle avec des sources, alors tu as tes données => goto (1)


je suis assez perfectionniste quand je produis un truc, et extrapoler n'est pas simple. Puisque les données sont pas linéaires en fonction de la population. 

En gros a Paris tu as plus de cadres et dans le nord plus de chômeurs, et plus de vieux dans le sud. A partir de là je peux rien produire c'est trop vague  :^_^:

----------


## bilbo10

Je suis très perfectionniste, donc si je dis qu'il y a moyen de faire un truc pas trop dégueu, c'est qu'il y a moyen o/

Plus sérieusement, en ce basant sur d'autres données à disposition, ça ne doit pas être très dur de dessiner des tendances par département ou région. 

Après c'est sur que si tu te bases sur des stéréotypes pour faire des estimations, tu vas pas aller bien loin et tu n'auras rien de satisfaisant...

----------


## tompalmer

C'est pas des stéréotypes c'est factuel. 

C'est pas si difficile de trouver des trucs, mais faut que ce soit le recensement récent. 

Ces données existent forcément, elle sont collectées lors du recensement.

----------


## bilbo10

factuel ? j'aimerais bcp voir les chiffres qui montrent qu'il y a bcp plus de chômeurs dans le Nord qu'ailleurs ...
Sans vouloir te vexer, les chiffres que tu apportes ne montrent pas cela.
(Et les chiffres de la France métropolitaine ne suffisent pas, il faudrait au moins les chiffres des départements d'outre-mer en plus. N'oublions pas que eux aussi votent)

Après bah si t'as déjà trouvé qqch d'un peu ancien, avec un peu de recherches ca va pas être trop dur de trouver plus récent. A tout hasard, tu as été voir sur les sites gouvernementaux ?

----------


## tompalmer

Bonne remarque, mais comme je fais par régions je vais probablement fourguer l'outre mer et les expats dans le même sac

L'insee est un site gouvernemental

----------


## bilbo10

L'insee est un site gouvernemental effectivement, mais je voulais parler des sites des ministères.
En général, y a pas mal d'infos sur ces sites.

Sinon je te conseille de bien faire attention aux données que tu trouves, et à ne pas leur prêter des significations qu'ils n'ont pas. Je prend pour exemple ce que tu as trouvé sur le site de l'insee : la dernière colonne concerne les chômeurs qui n'ont jamais travaillés, et non le taux de chômage en général.

----------


## tompalmer

Ok c'est bon j'ai trouvé : http://www.insee.fr/fr/bases-de-donn...011/rp2011.htm

Faut collecter les données à la main par contre




> la dernière colonne concerne les chômeurs qui n'ont jamais travaillés, et non le taux de chômage en général.


Je m'en fous je ne compte que les inactifs  ::):

----------


## bilbo10

okok nice pour les données.

et je voulais juste te dire de faire attention à la signification des chiffres que tu trouves, pour pas faire d'erreurs  :;):

----------


## tompalmer

Faut de toute façon les recouper avec les catégories des sondeurs qui ne sont pas exactement pareil. Ce qui me force a mettre les agriculteurs exploitants avec les patrons et professions libérales par exemple  ::P:

----------


## bilbo10

Ah c'est sur que tu pourras pas avoir un truc parfait quoi qu'il arrive  ::P:

----------


## tompalmer

Bah ça va c'est le même comportement de vote

----------


## tompalmer

J'ai fait une deuxième maquette de l'interface de la "main room"

 

En plus je me suis gouré dans les menus par rapport a ma mindmap - Remplacez agenda par budget dans votre tête  ::P:  

J'suis quand même circonspect avec le flat design, c'est bien pour le web et pour les applis mobiles mais on perd peut être en efficacité pour le joueur a la souris.
Je ne suis pas contre les avis, tant qu'on s'attarde pas sur le détail (parce que là c'est moche de partout je sais). Et puis si j'intègre la gestions des régions faudra que je trouve un moyen de foutre une carte.

Bon sinon j'ai changé le fond, saurez vous deviner quelle était l'image avant floutage ?  ::trollface:: 

Sur le front du codage, j'avance mais lentement. Je suis encore dan le ventre bien mou de l'apprentissage et j'avoue que c'est pas mon fort par rapport au design voire au graphisme quand je m'applique  :^_^: .  A force de plancher et de replancher, ça finit toujours par rigoler !

----------


## tompalmer

Des nouvelles concernant la carte, je pense que je vais pas la faire car elle n'apporterait *rien*. 
Quand un candidat va dans tel territoire pour y faire une promesse, ça ne garantit pas que la dite promesse aura plus d'impact sur les locaux. 

Et si je sors "mon modèle a ne pas pas reproduire" pour l'étudier un peu : 



Chaque tour dans ce jeu, il faut se déplacer dans une région accueillant un évènement, ça crée deux choses négatives a mon sens : 
- Une routine
- Du Gamey

Je n'ai pas envie de faire un boardgame informatisé ennuyeux, je préfère donc prendre la société dans son ensemble et m'occuper de tout ce qui est lié a la géographie de façon abstraite.
Au final ça me fait moins de variable a gérer, et ça simplifie le développement.

Dans le prochain Diary je vais parler de l'abstention, parce que c'est une composante majeure que je n'ai vu simulée dans aucun jeu et qui est une priorité pour moi.

----------


## tompalmer

*L'abstention :*

Dès mon second Diary, j'avais laissé entendre que l'abstention serait simulée. 

*Il y a plusieurs moyen de le faire :* 

*Méthode A :* A chaque promesse/décision/évènement, l'abstention gagne/perds des points, et selon le modèle que j'ai créé elle obtient un pourcentage dans chaque catégorie d'électeur qui sera additionné dans le calcul total. 

*Avantage :* La méthode est organique, si la campagne est navrante on peut s'attendre a une abstention élevée. A contrario, si un candidat arrive a fédérer les absents, il peut créer une dynamique. 

*Inconvénients :*L'abstention est un phénomène mal connu, et le modèle sera très difficile à maitriser. 

*Méthode B :* L'abstention est gérée à part, elle est pré-réglée en fonction des sondages IRL et fluctue peu, mais fluctue quand même sur une échelle de +/- 4 %. Évidemment chaque catégorie d'électeurs a son propre taux, *mais c'est le climat global qui la fera fluctuer*. 

*Avantage :* Plus facile a mettre en oeuvre et donnera un résultat plus réaliste, tout en laissant une petite marge de changement. 

*Inconvénients :* ça laisse un peu moins de liberté au joueur, ça rend le jeu plus difficile aussi.

*TL; DR :* Approche "*bottom up*" vs approche "*Top down*". 

Personnellement je suis plus enclin à aller sur la méthode 

Spoiler Alert! 


B

.

---------- Post added at 02h52 ---------- Previous post was at 01h39 ----------

Comme je suis taquin j'avais préparé un DD en embuscade  ::trollface::  

*L'image et Les médias :* 

Une des dernières composantes majeures de mon jeu, et très importante. 
Commençons par le commencement, il y aura x médias dans le jeu et les voici ainsi que leur correspondance audience (en gros) : (nb : les + correspondent à l'impact sur l'audience générale)
*RMC* - Radio - populiste - Oeucuméniste +
*Europe 1* - Radio - bobo - centre ++
*France Inter* - Radio - Bobo - a gauche +++
*RTL* - Radio populaire - droite  +++

*TF1* - TV à droite +++
*Canal +* - TV - étudiants et profs - gauche molle ++
*France 2* - TV - gauche +++
*France 3* - TV - Gauche populaire +
*BFM* - TV - Droite ++

*Internet*
Internet sera traité comme un tout, l'impact et le public n'est pas facile a quantifier. ++?
C'est aussi un supermédia qui touche un peu tout et un passage média peut buzzer et avoir une seconde vie sur la toile

*Journaux :* 
Les échos
Le monde
Libération
Le figaro
L'humanité (ou mediapart ?)
"Journal quelconque" (en fait presse régionale ou journaux gratos)

*Hebdomadaires*
Valeurs actuelles
Marianne
Le point
Nouvel observateur
Paris match

Voilà, évidemment tout ça reste a affiner, je me base principalement sur ce sondage

*Pourquoi autant de médias ?* 
Parce qu'il faut : 
- Couvrir toutes les grandes tendances politiques
- Élargir les possibilités pour diffuser son message, être interrogé 5 minutes au 20 H de TF1 et se fendre d'une tribune dans Valeurs actuelles ne toucheront pas le même public et pas de la même façon. 

*Les médias et vous*
*Chaque média* aura une opinion de vous, même s'ils sont un devoir d'impartialité théorique, on sait très bien comment ça se passe. 
Il y a une différence entre se faire appeler "doux rêveur" comme François Bayroux et "Martien farfelu" comme Jacques Cheminade.

*Comment se passe un passage média ?*
_Il y a plusieurs type de passages :_ 
- L'interview, vous répondez a des questions. L'itw télévisée et écrite sont différentes. Dans une itw TV il faut bien paraitre, dans une itw écrite il faut être clair pour ne pas qu'on sorte une phrase choc hors contexte.
- La tribune, vous écrivez sur le sujet de votre choix dans un journal ou hebdo. 
- Le débat (qu'on a déjà évoqué dans un autre DD, voir sommaire en OP)
- Le reportage, c'est une action passive que vous ne sollicitez pas. D'ou l'importance de maitriser vos nerfs quand vous êtes susceptibles d'être observé. 

Au delà des arguments qui vous feront gagner ou perdre des électeurs, il est encore plus important de gérer son *Ethos*. 



> Pour l’art rhétorique, l’ethos correspond à l'image que le locuteur donne de lui-même à travers son discours. Il s’agit essentiellement pour lui d’établir sa crédibilité par la mise en scène de qualités morales comme la bienveillance et la magnanimité. Par extension, tout acte (discursif ou non) qui contribue à rendre manifeste un tempérament ou des traits de caractère participe de l’ethos.


En gros c'est l'image, votre rôle. 

_Il y a divers Ethos que vous pouvez incarner, volontairement ou non :_ _peut être en ferais-je deux par candidat_
*Le révolutionnaire :* tous le temps les poings levés et vociférant.
*Le petit* : anti élites
*Le professeur :* Redoutable débatteur qui pose les questions tel un prof. 
*La desperate housewive :* Je suis comme vous, moi aussi le prix de la baguette chez Auchan me révolte
*L'homme orchestre :* Je m'occupe de vous, de moi, du pays en 30 secondes. (pensez Sarko 2007)
*Le sévère :* dur avec l'injustice
*Le déjà président* Au dessus de la mêlée, difficile a obtenir.
*l'Homme de nos vertes campagnes* : Issu du terroir, ancré dans la France profonde.
*Le self-made man* J'ai un passé d'entrepreneur, je sais gérer un Pays, suffit de virer tous le monde.
*L'astronaute* Et si on allait sur mars ?
*Le complotiste* Je ne suis pas élu a cause des Réptiliens §
...
J'en cherche d'autres, aidez moi !

L'Ethos vous donnera des bonus, et si vous arrivez a aligner : Logos, Ethos et Pathos (quoi, qui, a qui) vos messages feront mouche a chaque fois.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Pour les médias, je mettrais bien Mediapart et Le Canard Enchaîné dans une catégorie spéciale qui génèreraient des events de scandales politiques.
Et je conteste que France 2 soit de gauche. Ils sont plutôt pro-gouvernement.

C'est dommage que tu retires la régionalité des features. Les aspirations sont différentes d'une région à une autre selon la part rural/urbain/rurbain, les affinités naturelles d'un candidat avec une région.Ca aurait pu donner des trucs intéressants.

Comme Ethos, rajoute l'Homme de nos vertes campagnes et le self-made man (pro entrepreneur).

----------


## tompalmer

> Pour les médias, je mettrais bien Mediapart et Le Canard Enchaîné dans une catégorie spéciale qui génèreraient des events de scandales politiques.


Chaque journal peut le faire, je vais voir si c'est casable.



> Et je conteste que France 2 soit de gauche. Ils sont plutôt pro-gouvernement.


Les téléspectateurs sont plutôt de gauche molle (hollandais), après c'est pas important puisque je vais faire un pro rata pour nuancer tous ça. 



> C'est dommage que tu retires la régionalité des features. Les aspirations sont différentes d'une région à une autre selon la part rural/urbain/rurbain, les affinités naturelles d'un candidat avec une région.Ca aurait pu donner des trucs intéressants.


C'est pas ça que je retire, ce sera simulé par events et autres. Mais le fait de devoir se déplacer sur une carte n'est pas intéressant, le régionalisme est un des sujets qui touchera les classes plus populaires.



> Comme Ethos, rajoute l'Homme de nos vertes campagnes et le self-made man (pro entrepreneur).


Yes captain

----------


## Groufac

Super projet, je vais suivre ça de près  ::):

----------


## tompalmer

Bien j'avance un peu sur le codage, j'ai mis un coup de collier  ::P:  

Y'a un truc dont j'ai pas mal besoin, puisque il me faut les bases de l'interface. 
Donc il me faudrait des icônes que je puisse compléter mes "Rooms", jusqu'à maintenant je pillais internet mais je galère un peu là. Il me faudrait idéalement : 
"Sondages"
"Etat des médias"
"Promesses"
"organiser une conférence de presse"
"Tenir un Meeting"
"Boules puantes" ou actions undercover
"organiser un débat"
"collage d'affiches"
"Porte a porte"
"Meeting"
"Web"

En bonus un background pour mes menus, type papier discret. 
ça me rendrait un fier service. 

*Sinon*, j'ai prévois de publier ici un prototype du système de débat. 
Je prévois un truc a la "total war", partez pas je vous explique. Ce sera soit un mini jeu (je met un point d'honneur a ce que ça ne soit pas un QTE, ou un machin naze abstrait), soit on pourra cocher la résolution automatique. 
En gros si vous vous retrouvez face a un mec mauvais type Bayrou dans un débat de faible importance vous pouvez tenter l'automatique si vos stats sont au dessus. 
Si vous arrivez a l'entre deux tours, sur 8 chaines, contre Sarkozy, *vaut mieux le faire*  ::P:  

Voilà, je suis plus *motivé* que jamais, a force de plancher dessus et de décomposer les mécanismes, l'objectif se rapproche.

----------


## tompalmer

Le jeu fera 27 tours, un tour = 1 semaine a partir du vendredi 4 novembre 2016 jusqu'au vendredi d'avant les présidentielles. Plus deux tours supplémentaires pour le second tour. 

Ceci dit je peux aussi espacer les tours de deux semaines dans la période pré campagne. Pour vous, une partie devrait durer combien de temps ? Je planche pour trois heures en prenant large. ça donnera au moins de la rejouabilité.

----------


## bilbo10

Tout dépend de ce qu'on peut réellement faire en une tour, mais à priori 27 tours me parait un peu court ...

Comment as tu prévu le système de PJ, il va y avoir une création de personnage, ou des caract aléatoires ?

----------


## tompalmer

Je peux faire des demi semaines pour les périodes vives. je pourrais porter le nombre de tour a 40 peut être, mais l'idée est d'avoir des tours de 5 minutes en moyenne. 



> Comment as tu prévu le système de PJ, il va y avoir une création de personnage, ou des caract aléatoires ?


Tu met le doigt sur quelque-chose, j'ai l'impression que faire différents set ups est ce qui est le plus long et fastidieux. 
Ce qui est sûr c'est qu'on pourra créer son perso, du moins ses caractéristiques avec points de compétences limités et une idéologie a choisir.  

_Idéalement_ j'aimerais qu'on puisse jouer n'importe quel candidat (et ce sera les vrais), pour diversifier les parties ;*MAIS* a chaque candidat (donc set up) il faut répéter diverses variables, c'est là ou mes connaissances _actuelles_ en GML me brouille un peu : Est ce qu'avec une manip' magique (switch peut être ?) je peux gérer les set ups de base (nombre d'adhérents, opinion médiatique, budget de campagne et intention de vote au tour 0) simplement ? C'est aussi une petite dizaine d'IA a faire  :;): 

Là il faut qu'un connaisseur me réponde, mais l'inconvénient de se lancer dans un (premier) gros projet c'est qu'on a pas une visibilité parfaite de ce qu'on peut ou pas faire. A mon avis c'est jouable mais je sais pas encore comment, je n'en suis pas là. 

*Voilà, donc pour répondre a ta question brièvement :* 
Persos réels 
Création de perso limitée : peut être femme/homme mais je pense pas être capable de faire un générateur de personnage (mais je peux faire un choix de tronche). 
Choix des compétences a partir d'un stocks de points défini.

Voilà, si tu pense à un truc ou que t'as des idées (sur n'importe quel aspect du jeu) je prends.

----------


## bilbo10

Fait gaffe, pour les persos réels, je pense qu'il faut un minimum d'autorisation (surtout si tu veux commercialiser ton jeu un jour ou l'autre).

Sinon c'est assez difficile d'équilibrer sans pouvoir tester, le nombre de tour idéal dépend quand même pas mal du "niveau" des persos, ainsi que du nombre d'actions qu'on peut faire par tour, etc.
Il faudrait que tu dises un peu comment tu vois le tour idéal, comment il se passerait.

----------


## tompalmer

Idéalement il faut vérifier la situation, construire, faire des choix et agir. Sans compter les gameplays annexes comme les débats.

----------


## LaVaBo

Je plussoie bilbo, fais gaffe avec des noms de personnalités, d'autant plus si tu affectes des points de compétence.
Parce que pour peu qu'untel soit tout mauvais en stats, ou qu'unetelle ait un bonus +10 chez les nazis (toute ressemblance avec des personnes bla bla bla...), il y a moyen qu'un militant tombe là-dessus et en fasse une shitstorm.

----------


## Saito Gray

> _Idéalement_ j'aimerais qu'on puisse jouer n'importe quel candidat (et ce sera les vrais), pour diversifier les parties ;*MAIS* a chaque candidat (donc set up) il faut répéter diverses variables, c'est là ou mes connaissances _actuelles_ en GML me brouille un peu : Est ce qu'avec une manip' magique (switch peut être ?) je peux gérer les set ups de base (nombre d'adhérents, opinion médiatique, budget de campagne et intention de vote au tour 0) simplement ? C'est aussi une petite dizaine d'IA a faire 
> 
> Là il faut qu'un connaisseur me réponde, mais l'inconvénient de se lancer dans un (premier) gros projet c'est qu'on a pas une visibilité parfaite de ce qu'on peut ou pas faire. A mon avis c'est jouable mais je sais pas encore comment, je n'en suis pas là.


 Oui c'est assez facile à faire avec un switch.

Par exemple :


```
{
switch (candidat)
    {
     case perso01:
         factionReligieuse = 100;
         facionPlusde50ans = 250;
         factionJeunnes = 10;
      break;

     case perso02:
         factionReligieuse = 10;
         facionPlusde50ans = 20;
         factionJeunnes = 150;
      break;
     }
}
```

Tu peux aussi créer un objet pour chaque perso à sélectionner et initialiser  les variables quand le joueur a cliqué sur un perso, ça évite de compliquer trop  le code, mais ça fait plus d'objets à créer, c'est à toi de voir ce que tu  préfères.

----------


## tompalmer

Merci Saito ça me rassure.

----------


## LaVaBo

Par contre, j'imagine que c'est déjà envisagé, mais tu pourrais randomiser un peu (genre de 10-20%) les stats, pour avoir des petites différences d'une partie à l'autre.

----------


## tompalmer

Les stats ne sont pas le facteur déterminant du jeu  ::):  Tu peux les faire évoluer en cours de partie. 
ça va surtout influencer l'IA et donner des bonus dans certains électorats.

----------


## hein

je viens de tomber sur ce projet que je vais suivre de prêt, en relisant l'ensemble du sujet je n'ai rien lu sur un système d’événements ou d'actualités qui viennent systématiquement perturbés les elections.
Ces evenements influencent parfois meme fortement certains candidats plutot qu'un autre.
Ils introduisent un débat durant les éléctions, avec commentaires ou prises de position quasi obligatoire de la part des candidats.
Pour l'aspect "communication"et "image" qui est le centre de toute les élections, je n'ai vu aucun "coup bas" possible pour par exemple saper la réputation ou mettre un candidat adverse dans une impasse.
Enfin, il y a aussi un aspect a prendre en compte c'est qu'un candidat est rarement seul, il est le plus souvent entouré de conseillés (les spins doctor) mais aussi de soutiens politiques et artistiques plus ou moins heureux (non je n'ai pas cité Morano et sarkozy)

----------


## tompalmer

> en relisant l'ensemble du sujet je n'ai rien lu sur un système d’événements ou d'actualités qui viennent systématiquement perturbés les elections.


J'en ai vaguement parlé au début, chaque tour y'aura un ou des events type "crise a l 'international, usine qui ferme, etc ... Qui proposeront un choix. 




> Pour l'aspect "communication"et "image" qui est le centre de toute les élections, je n'ai vu aucun "coup bas" possible pour par exemple saper la réputation ou mettre un candidat adverse dans une impasse.


C'est mon prochain Design Diary, je vais voir si je peux le faire bientôt. 




> Enfin, il y a aussi un aspect a prendre en compte c'est qu'un candidat est rarement seul, il est le plus souvent entouré de conseillés (les spins doctor) mais aussi de soutiens politiques et artistiques plus ou moins heureux (non je n'ai pas cité Morano et sarkozy)


Je peux gérer les soutiens par events, "elysee 2012" le fait via un système de telephone mais c'est un peu redondant comme phase de gameplay. (on peut aussi rallier des chefs d'états si on est bien placé et de la même couleur politique)

Pour l'équipe de campagne, j'ai effectivement pensé a un système de conseillers qui marcheraient de façon passives. (en gros des bonus malus, plutôt que des conseils, comme dans un paradox)



Seulement il faudrait les stats et les données des futurs candidats (je pense que 3/4 conseiller suffisent, un pour le flouze, un pour la com', un pour les meetings (probablement a fusionner avec le précédant), un pour le web (que je peux aussi fusionner avec la com) et enfin un spin (ou une agence de com) pour _gérer le damage control_. 

Bref, tout ça s'insère dans le système de compétence, ce qui fait que ce jeu sera un "political RPG "  :^_^: 

L'ennui c'est que si on part sur un candidat inventé il va falloir inventer des gens, et faudra les faire tourner. Par contre si tu prends un conseiller politique écolo alors que t'es un communiste, tu sera probablement obligé de faire des concessions pour qu'il reste dans ton équipe.

Voilà, après si vous voulez passer de l'autre côté de la barrière et m'aider un coup c'est gratuit  ::P:

----------


## drow878

Ce projet est vraiment très intéressant. Si tu as besoin d'aide, n'hésite pas...seul hic je n'y connait rien en programmation par contre en politique et en histoire c'est un peu mieux...

En tout cas merci à toi.

----------


## tompalmer

C'est gentil et je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est toujours plus simple de faire du gamedesign que pondre des variables  ::):  (mais bon gamemaker est vraiment pratique)

----------


## LaVaBo

> C'est gentil et je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est toujours plus simple de faire du gamedesign que pondre des variables  (mais bon gamemaker est vraiment pratique)


Ah non, si le design est correctement spécifié, la transformation en code est facile, puisque tu sais exactement de quoi tu as besoin (avec un langage de POO au moins, je ne connais pas le GML).

----------


## tompalmer

*Le retour des Design Diaries*  ::P:  :

*L'anti campagne* : 

Pour gagner ou faire perdre un candidat, les arguments ne serons pas suffisant. 
Il va falloir jouer des coudes pour *forcer le destin*. 

Premièrement, pensons au web. Selon le budget que vous mettez dans votre campagne numérique, vous gagnez des *points d'actions* (mais on peut aussi les gagner grâce a son perso, et ses conseillers). 

Ces points d'actions correspondent a la mobilisation de vos "E-militants", vous pouvez emmagasiner jusque 100 points. 

- A 25 points : vous pouvez créer des gifs dénigrants (desolé j'ai pas de dénomination sexy sous la main  ::P:  )
- A 50 points : Une vidéo "off" compromettante
- A 75 points : Hack du site de la cible
- A 100 points : Malus a tous les autres candidats dans leur opinion web

Une fois que votre action est lancée, elle a un certain % de chances de réussir basée sur l'opinion du média Web (voir précédent DD) et ses propres points d'actions. 

Pour le "réel", le système est le même avec des dénominations différentes. Mais les coups de vices ont un impact plus fort. Tout dépend de la mobilisation de vos adhérents. 

- 25 points : Militants perturbateurs
- 50 points : Rôdes de nuits anti colleurs d'affiches
- 75 points : Entarteur ! 
- 100 points : Fausse fiche de paie de la cible, montrant qu'il souffre de phobie administrative

Pareil, un _%_ de chance basé sur la qualité du service d'ordre de la cible et de ses propres PA. 

Bon bien sur ces coups de vices sont susceptibles de changer, jai pas d'expérience militante donc je connais pas trop les pratiques en sous main (on m'éclairera !)

---------- Post added at 02h26 ---------- Previous post was at 01h43 ----------

*Votre équipe de campagne*

Sans eux rien n'est possible, raclures de bidets auxquels vous avez promis des postes de ministres ou potiches, ces gens vont vous faire gagner l'election. 
Ils sont rompus a l'exercice politique, les coups bas qu'ils ont appris dans leur jeunesse ou la rhétorique fallacieuse sur les bancs de députés, comptez sur eux. 
*Présentons les :* 
- Le directeur de Campagne' : Le plus important, il met au point la stratégie de votre campagne et n'hésite pas a faire votre nœud de cravate. Futur ministre régalien, qui vous trahira 5 ans plus tard.
- Le trésorier : Futur ministre du budget, vous ne savez pas (je vous dis que non) qu'il a un compte en Suisse. C'est surtout le gestionnaire de vos précieux deniers. 
- Le porte Parole : Ses capacités de peroquetterie vous seront utiles si vous ne voulez pas aller a ce débat sur Radio Mickey. Il organise les meetings aussi.
- Le "Gros bras" : Rompu aux méthodes trotskyste, il s'occupe du service d'ordre et de celui des autres. 
- Le "Geek du web" : Votre fils ou le jeune de la bande tout le temps sur son smartphone, au moins il vous sera utile. Faut que ça Buzz § 
--
- Le Spin Doctor : Conseiller a part, parce que chacun de ses services coûte un bras, mais améliore vos chances lors des débats importants. Il peut aussi vous sauver les fesses en damage control en cas de rumeurs (évidemment infondées)

Tous ces conseillers (sauf le spin) possèdent des stats propres en rhétorique, en charisme, et dans leurs spécialités. 
Pour le spin doctor, il peut s'agir d'un proche ou d'une agence de com' (par ex. Sarkozy est maqué avec Publicis).  

Petite précision pour le "gros bras", c'est en fait le mec qui gère les coups de vices (voir plus haut) ou les piques. Il est généralement bon débatteur, pratiquant le raccourci calomniateur avec brio et peut même écrire un bouquin sur une cible. 

Enfin, il faut préciser que vos conseillers sont tous faillibles, en fait ils gafferont de temps en temps. 



Autant vous dire que votre budget de campagne servira en partie a gérer ces cas là  ::trollface::

----------


## tompalmer

Comme le texte a l'air d'ennuyer un peu ici, j'arrive avec quelques artworks

----------


## hein

Pas de possibilité de financer des livres ou des sexe tape compromettants ? c'est décevant !

----------


## tompalmer

Première image de la soirée, écran budget.
-Rien de définitif toussa-


J'oubliais la "main room" : 


---------- Post added at 23h20 ---------- Previous post was at 22h06 ----------

Et voilà l'écran compétence :

----------


## LaVaBo

Rien de grave, mais j'ai l'impression que dans tes barres de pourcentages, le vert recouvre le texte "50%", et donc va bien au-delà des 50%.

----------


## tompalmer

je me suis pas fait chier sur les mesures avec photoshop, mais le concept est là

----------


## Black Wolf

Et il me semble que tes boutons + et - sont inversés  :;):  du moins je m'attendrais qu'en cliquant sur le + vert à droite, la barre verte se remplisse et donc parte aussi vers la droite, enfin ergonomie, les gouts de les couleurs tout ça tout ça, mais ça m'a choqué en voyant le screenshot et il m'a fallu quelques secondes pour comprendre ce qui me gênait.

----------


## tompalmer

Pas con, merci black  ::):  
J'aimerais étoffer l'écran compétence, c'est un peu léger là, mais je ne vois pas quoi rajouter d'autre; 
A noter que la note de "réputation médiatique" est commune a tous les partis. 

Et je pense que je vais faire un artwork du système de débat, mais là ça va me prendre du temps puisque j'ai du mal a le conceptualiser.

----------


## tompalmer

Entre deux lectures, j'essaye de penser en détail le système de débat, c'est très chaud. 

Autant faire un algorithme de résolution automatique basé sur les skills et du random est faisable. 
Mais j'avais parlé d'un système pour faire un débat en temps réel, ça implique d'avoir du répondant en face. 

Le problème, c'est que si je me lance dans un système ou il faut débattre sur plein de sujets (des dizaines de propositions), je m'en sortirais jamais. 
Je peux limiter les sujet de débats a ce que j'avais dit, sans rentrer dans le détail : 




> - Economie & Finance
> - Culture
> - Société & sécurité
> - Vie politique
> - Écologie
> - Défense et politique extérieure
> - Immigration
> - Grands travaux (décentralisation, territoire, constructions)


En pratique ça donnerait un truc du genre, avec un exemple : 

Un menu : sélectionner un thème > Ecologie > Attaquer le projet de l'adversaire > "Je trouve vos propositions sur l'écologie moisie monsieur Sarkozy"
De là, Sarkozy se défend, avec ses stats. Puis il a une phase d'attaque. Etc ..., jusqu'à ce que mort s'ensuive  ::P:  

Si j'opte pour ce système, il faut que j'attribue une note de crédibilité médiatique, non pas qu'au personnage, mais aussi a chaque grand thème du programme. (qui pourraient faire partie du total du perso) 

Si on reprend donc l'exemple de l'écologie de Sarkozy, imaginons qu'il veuille sortir du nucléaire le jour de son élection. 
-> La proposition a un score de crédibilité de 0.

Si j'attaque Sarkozy sur l'écologie, il va avoir très mal. A moins d'avoir un talent monstrueux et réussir a parer le truc. Mais impossible.  :^_^: 

Maintenant mieux, imaginons que le débat ai lieu sur France Inter, le public est très a gauche. 
Les valeurs écologiques sont plus fortes dans ce public, donc il va paumer pas mal de voix des bobos, ce qui n'est pas forcément grave si son électorat n'est pas très bobo. Sur RMC il pourrait avoir plus mal. 

Maintenant, si un candidat écolo se fait ridiculiser sur l'écologie, son sujet de prédilection, sur une radio bobo, il a très très mal. 

*Conclusion :* Avec ce système, il faudra donc bien lire les programmes  des candidats adverses, et appuyer là ou ça fait mal sur un média avec des gros enjeux. 
Le débat terminé, un candidat perdra X points et l'autre gagnera X points.  Le tout se convertira en électeur et en score médiatique.

----------


## hein

> Pas con, merci black  
> J'aimerais étoffer l'écran compétence, c'est un peu léger là, mais je ne vois pas quoi rajouter d'autre; 
> A noter que la note de "réputation médiatique" est commune a tous les partis. 
> 
> Et je pense que je vais faire un artwork du système de débat, mais là ça va me prendre du temps puisque j'ai du mal a le conceptualiser.


En ce qui concerne les points de compétence, les grands thèmes pourraient faire l'objet  de points de maitrise.
Ainsi, tu pourrais notamment intégrer ces points dans le gameplay des débats :
- Economie & Finance
- Culture
- Société & sécurité
- Vie politique
- Écologie
- Défense et politique extérieure
- Immigration
- Grands travaux (décentralisation, territoire, constructions)

----------


## tompalmer

J'ai oublié éducation dans ces thèmes ... 

Hein > Alors non pour deux raisons : 
1) On reconnait un bon politicien sur la maitrise de n'importe quel sujet, ou du moins l'apparente maitrise. 
2) Faudrait le faire sur tous le monde, et comme je modélise également l'équipe (voir plus haut), ça ferait beaucoup de sujets et beaucoup de monde.

En tous cas tout ça sera simulé dans le score de rhétorique.

----------


## hein

> J'ai oublié éducation dans ces thèmes ... 
> 
> Hein > Alors non pour deux raisons : 
> 1) On reconnait un bon politicien sur la maitrise de n'importe quel sujet, ou du moins l'apparente maitrise. 
> 2) Faudrait le faire sur tous le monde, et comme je modélise également l'équipe (voir plus haut), ça ferait beaucoup de sujets et beaucoup de monde.
> 
> En tous cas tout ça sera simulé dans le score de rhétorique.


Oui, mais ca donnerait un peu de profondeur aux candidats
Des politiciens ont certaines facilités à communiquer sur certains sujets. Non par leur rhétorique mais par leur crédibilité, leur connaissances et leur autorité naturelle sur le thème en question.
Je citerais Raymond Barre ou André Malraux comme exemple caricaturaux en france.

----------


## tompalmer

C'est pas faux, mais là je suis obligé de simplifier un peu. Enfin je verrais bien.

----------


## Charmide

Je viens seulement de tomber sur ce topic. J'ai lu en diagonale et pas encore complètement mais ça m'a déjà l'air intéressant. 
Bon courage pour le dev  :;):

----------


## bilbo10

J'ai à nouveau internet o/
je viens de survoler le sujet, content de voir que ça a bien avancé, je lirais bien tout en détail plus tard.

----------


## tompalmer

N'hésitez pas a zyeuter mon projet secondaire d'appoint  ::):

----------


## superoger

Bon courage, ça va être délicat de trouver l'équilibre entre profondeur nécessaire et quantités de paramètres humainement gérables... En tout cas le sujet est passionnant et assez peu utilisé (Mission Président était visiblement raté mais il a au moins le mérite d'avoir essuyé les plâtres. Du moins certains  :;): ).
Toutefois quelques aspects me posent question : le but du jeu n'est donc que de se faire élire à la présidence (c'était aussi le cas de Mission Président où il y avait une partie gestion du pouvoir ?). Ca commence quand la campagne, 6 mois avant comme j'ai cru le voir ?
Quel intérêt de jeu pour la plupart des candidats qui n'auront aucune chance de succès en étant réaliste (c'est à dire les autres candidats que ceux du PS / UMP / FN, avec une réserve sur ce dernier). Après il peut y avoir un intérêt à réaliser le meilleur score possible néanmoins, mais il faudra trouver une façon de donner une gratification autre que la victoire.

----------


## Rextherunt

Pour le système de débat, tu pourrais utiliser un système interactif de stop ou encore : plus le joueur attend, plus son argument sera pertinent, mais s'il attend trop il perd en assurance : transpiration, rougeur, begaiement, ...

---------- Post added at 12h12 ---------- Previous post was at 10h56 ----------

Ou alors une sorte de deckbuilding : chaque membre de ton équipe électorale est livré avec un pack de cartes equivalentes a des themes de predilection (ecologie, emploi, ...). Les questions du journaliste seraient des cartes piochées dans l'actualité qui modifieraient par le biais de bonus/ malus la portée de tes arguments / cartes. Mais ça serait un jeu dans le jeu qui demanderait un temps de développement presque aussi long que ton projet initial.

----------


## tompalmer

Exactement, si j'avais de l'aide pourquoi pas, mais là je peux pas aller dans les profondeurs de la Moria.

----------


## Rextherunt

Compte tenu de mon inconstance, je pourrais m'emballer pour ce projet, pour deux semaines après me lancer dans la culture des champignons ou le jardinage avec la même ferveur. Pour le bien de ton projet, mieux vaut que j'en reste éloigné. Sans compter que je suis resté bloqué à la programmation procédurale.

----------


## tompalmer

Bon je commence a replancher un peu sur le projet et la principale difficulté, c'est la modélisation des adversaires. 
ça implique qu'a chaque tour je dois faire effectuer un certain nombre d'actions a une dizaine d'IA différentes, pour chacune de ces actions elles devront faire des choix propres a leur personnalité. 

Donc il faut que je trouve un moyen de simplifier ce processus puisque je suis (eh oui toujours) tout seul sur le code du bébé. 
la seule solution que je vois est de scripter les tours, mais ça viderait le jeu de son intérêt. 

Du coup a moins que vous ayez une idée sur le pouce, je pense que je vais continuer comme prévu et tant pis si ça prend du temps, j'ai aucune idée du temps que ça prendra en fait. 

Bref, c'est un petit exemple de passage du cerveau a la réalité difficile  ::P:

----------


## war-p

Bah, faut faire une petite "ia" basé sur une base de données de réactions associés à des situations. Ainsi, dès qu'un candidat se retrouve dans telle ou telle situation, il y a une action "cliché" associé qu'il va effectuer. Après, libre à toi de moduler un peu ces actions clichés pour que ça fasse réaliste.

----------


## tompalmer

C'est pas simple a transcrire sur gamemaker  ::):

----------


## hein

Il n'y a pas de systeme de script ?

----------


## tompalmer

Si si, pas eu le temps de trop m'y attarder. En fait là je fais des concepts pour les menus

----------


## war-p

> C'est pas simple a transcrire sur gamemaker


Tu peux pas faire des dictionnaires ou des listes associatives ?

----------


## tompalmer

J'en sais rien  :Emo:

----------


## tompalmer

Je déterre ce qui semble être un cadavre en décomposition. 
Comme souvent le projet a un peu capoté parce qu'on a des vies à côté et que se mettre a apprendre des logiciels et du code quand on est tout seul nous éloigne un peu du process créatif. 

*Néanmoins* j'ai savamment adapté les mécanismes et le jeu pourrait donner un prototype viable de Boardgame. 
Même jouable en solo, même si ça serait un peu moins marrant.

----------


## tompalmer

*Design diary : La transition Boardgame* 

Ah et j'ajoute que toute assistance est la bienvenue, un prototype pour maxi fin Octobre est jouable. 
Après le problème du Boardgame c'est qu'on peux pas vraiment s'auto éditer, je monterais un dossier de prez' pour le lol sur mon temps libre et on verra bien. 
De toute façon les jeux d'élections ont toujours un timing serré, les derniers délais sont en Mars soit un mois avant les élections. Et évidemment on doit rajouter un maximum de contenu tardivement pour saisir l'actualité sans trop anticiper. 

Donc si cet hypothétique dossier était accepté il faudra que je m'arrange pour boucler le jeu pour fin Janvier. 
En résumé : 

Entre maintenant et Octobre : Avoir un Prototype viable. 
Octobre : Monter un dossier de présentation pour les éditeurs. 
Entre Octobre et Décembre : Attendre la réponse, apporter les corrections à la structure du jeu. 
Décembre à fin janvier : Ajouter du contenu, avoir une version finale
>> Après j'imagine que si tout se passe bien l'éditeur met le jeu en production <<
Commercialisation fin février- début Mars, quand la hype commence à prendre. 

*Pour ce qui est des adaptations :* 
- Tour par tour naturellement (chaque tour correspondra à une ou deux semaines du jeu)
- Je ne compte pas rogner sur le réalisme du système de scoring, mais il faut simplifier le calcul. Peut être passer par un calculateur en ligne (plutôt) ou une appli ?
- Retour de la carte via le plateau du jeu : on va diviser la France en secteurs, chaque région à évidemment ses traditions de vote mais la campagne devrait faire bouger (influence "the political machine"

Côté action du joueur, on devrait avoir donc des déplacements sur un plateau (la carte), des jets de dés qui représenteront à la fois vos sous et la réussite a des épreuves. 
Réussir une interview par exemple peut se dérouler ainsi : Tirer une carte "Matinale de France INTER sujet : chômage", selon notre couleur politique il faudra atteindre un certain score avec ses dés pour réussir (sinon résultat nul ou échec). Traduire le score en points dans toutes les régions sur les CSP concernées. 
( +X pour les inactifs ). 

Le système de scoring étant quand même assez lourd (il faut reporter des points à chaque tour + faire un grand calcul à la fin du jeu), il faudra limiter le jeu à 20 tours je pense. 
A la fin on pourra donc avoir un score convertible en nombre de votants et donc en Pourcentage, qui déterminera un second tour puis un vainqueur au 22 ème tour. (Et là je dois trouver un moyen simple de faire du report de voix) 

*Je définirais le projet comme le batard d'un ménage à trois entre un wargame, destin, et Risk.*

Qu'en pensez vous ? Il est évident que je préférerais réaliser une version informatisée qui gère tous les calculs en coulisses, mais sans aide je n'y arriverais pas (surtout si je dois tenir un délais pareil tout en faisant mon M1)

----------


## war-p

Après je dis peut être une connerie mais si tu sors le jeu en boardgame, tu pourra peut être collaborer (payer?) un dev pour t'aider pour sortir le jeu vidéo, non? Enfin excellente idée le boardgame en tout cas.

----------


## raaaahman

> Tirer une carte "Matinale de France INTER sujet : chômage", selon notre couleur politique il faudra atteindre un certain score avec ses dés pour réussir (sinon résultat nul ou échec). Traduire le score en points dans toutes les régions sur les CSP concernées.


Salut, je suis un joueur régulier de jeux de société, et un jeu que l'on me présente comme ça honnêtement ça me repousse direct: Premier aléatoire dans le tirage des cartes, puis résolution aléatoire aussi. L'influence du joueur dans le déroulement de la partie est bien trop mince. Ce qui me paraît le mieux pour faire un jeu de société c'est de trouver une mécanique centrale (généralement l'action que vont pouvoir faire les joueurs) qui te paraisse fun à réaliser en elle-même (une enchère, une "chaise musicale", du bluff, du comptage de cartes ...). Cela peut éventuellement se faire avec des dés, mais tu dois laisser au joueur la possibilité au joueur de décider de prendre des risques (comma au yahtzee par exemple).

Un calcul qui n'est faisable que par une appli (ou en prenant le temps de l'écrire sur un papier), c'est plutôt pénible aussi, dans un jeu de plateau tu as plutôt tendance à vouloir laisser la possibilité au joueur de pouvoir faire les calculs avant de choisir l'action à entreprendre.

Quand à jouer 22 tours ça me paraît trèèèèès long. Peut-être que ces tours sont courts, toutefois 22 fois la même chose ça peut devenir vite répétitif. En général les jeux qui se jouent en nombre de tours limités tournent autour de 6 tours, même si ce n'est pas une règle de design en soi...

Voilà c'est assez sévère et carrément présomptueux de ma part d'essayer de te guider dans une création que je n'ai jamais menée à bout (en général je fais des documents de design et basta  ::rolleyes::  ), mais ton concept est intéressant alors j'essaie d'apporter mon gravier dans l'allée de l'édifice. Tu pourrais vouloir te renseigner sur le jeu 1960: The making of the President (appelé *1960:Kennedy contre Nixon* dans nos contrées) qui est un jeu de politique justement (mais pour deux joueurs uniquement), et également il y a un topic pour les canards qui ont envie de créerr leur jeu de société dans la section appropriée du forum, d'ailleurs Elviejodragon à utilisé Tabletop Simulator pour faire tester son prototype aux autres canards.

Bon courage à toi!  :;):

----------


## tompalmer

> Après je dis peut être une connerie mais si tu sors le jeu en boardgame, tu pourra peut être collaborer (payer?) un dev pour t'aider pour sortir le jeu vidéo, non? Enfin excellente idée le boardgame en tout cas.


J'y avais pensé mais à moins de me vendre à un éditeur ça n'est pas possible financièrement. D'autant qu'un jeu sur les élections, une fois celles ci passées, devrait perdre pas mal d'interêt. Vu le temps de dev ...




> Salut, je suis un joueur régulier de jeux de société, et un jeu que l'on me présente comme ça honnêtement ça me repousse direct: Premier aléatoire dans le tirage des cartes, puis résolution aléatoire aussi. L'influence du joueur dans le déroulement de la partie est bien trop mince.


Je suis plus du tout un joueur de Boardgame mais dans ma jeunesse j'avais les classiques (monopoly, la bonne paye, destin). 
Je pense que ce serait un jeu qui s'adresse plutôt a des wargammers soft.




> Ce qui me paraît le mieux pour faire un jeu de société c'est de trouver une mécanique centrale (généralement l'action que vont pouvoir faire les joueurs) qui te paraisse fun à réaliser en elle-même (une enchère, une "chaise musicale", du bluff, du comptage de cartes ...). Cela peut éventuellement se faire avec des dés, mais tu dois laisser au joueur la possibilité au joueur de décider de prendre des risques (comma au yahtzee par exemple).


Ce n'est pas apparu dans mon diary, mais le joueur ne fait pas que tirer des cartes. 
Il faut déjà choisir le secteur où on va, et choisir une action a réaliser (tenir un meeting, faire un discours sur un sujet X, etc ...). 
Du coup la coeur du jeu est de savoir de quoi il faut parler et où le dire, tout en mettant des bâtons dans les roues de son adversaire.Chaque tour se fera sous une différente actualité (une fermeture d'usine, un attentat, un fait divers) qui changera les paramètres.

Ce qui change par rapport aux jeux d'élections US, c'est qu'on a pas de Collecte de sous à faire donc on peut se consacrer entièrement au reste.




> Un calcul qui n'est faisable que par une appli (ou en prenant le temps de l'écrire sur un papier), c'est plutôt pénible aussi, dans un jeu de plateau tu as plutôt tendance à vouloir laisser la possibilité au joueur de pouvoir faire les calculs avant de choisir l'action à entreprendre.


Ben le joueur peut savoir quand même avant de faire une action quel impact ça devrait avoir, et c'est après qu'on compte les bénéfices dans l'opinion. 




> Quand à jouer 22 tours ça me paraît trèèèèès long. Peut-être que ces tours sont courts, toutefois 22 fois la même chose ça peut devenir vite répétitif. En général les jeux qui se jouent en nombre de tours limités tournent autour de 6 tours, même si ce n'est pas une règle de design en soi...


Ah non les tours devraient durer quelques minutes c'est tout, dans ma tête une partie est assez courte comme dans les jeux vidéos de ce type. 
Après, oui, c'est répétitif mais normalement aucune partie ne se ressemble et on ne devrait pas pouvoir avoir de schéma gagnant.

En tous cas merci du pavé.

----------


## raaaahman

Bah de rien. D'ailleurs ma lecture du matin qui devrait t'intéresser: Making Sumer.




> Il faut déjà choisir le secteur où on va, et choisir une action a réaliser (tenir un meeting, faire un discours sur un sujet X, etc ...). 
> Du coup la coeur du jeu est de savoir de quoi il faut parler et où le dire, tout en mettant des bâtons dans les roues de son adversaire.Chaque tour se fera sous une différente actualité (une fermeture d'usine, un attentat, un fait divers) qui changera les paramètres.


Ah oui dit comme ça c'est tout de suite plus attrayant!  :;):

----------


## tompalmer

Sur ce point The political machine est pas mal fait

Qui avait inspiré les jeux d'Eversim, qui sont des daubes mais dont le principe est pas mauvais.
En boardgame en tous cas ça passe, mais je vois pas comment alléger les calculs. Ce que veulent les gens à la fin c'est pas dire "j'ai gagné" mais "j'ai gagné avec 55 %"

----------


## raaaahman

Disons que dans un jeu physique, tu ne vas pas faire les mêmes "opérations" qu'un programme informatique: 

-Sur une piste de score, tu peux avancer, reculer, sauter un adversaire, te "poser" dessus... J'avais joué à un jeu (Aquasphere) qui demandaient aux joueurs une certaine ressource pour passer des paliers sur la piste de score, si le joueur n'arrivait pas à la fournir, il était bloqué dans sa récolte de points, et s'il perdait des points, il ne pouvait pas passer au palier d'en-dessous.

-Avec des jetons de score, on peut les piocher à la banque, chez un adversaire, dans un pot commun, faire des enchères "poing fermé", faire des mises sur le plateau, les avoir face retournée pour cacher les scores...

L'essentiel dans un jeu de plateau est que chaque élément va être manipulé par les joueurs, ce qui peut faire varier les décomptes des logiques strictement mathématiques...

Mais ce n'est que mon point de vue, je te conseille vivement de te manifester sur le topic des canards designers (de jeux de sociétés) ou tu pourras avoir des avis de joueurs expérimentés dans des styles de jeux variés.  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> Je suis plus du tout un joueur de Boardgame mais dans ma jeunesse j'avais les classiques (monopoly, la bonne paye, destin).


Je réagis là-dessus : le jeu de société aujourd'hui, c'est à des années lumières de ces classiques. J'espère que tu as déjà jeté un oeil à ce qui se fait, ça peut t'inspirer, te montrer des mécanismes déjà testés que tu pourrais te réapproprier, etc...

Tiens, exemple tout con dans Dune (un vieux jeu en plus, 1994  :Fouras:  qui fait passer le Risk pour un jouet pour enfants de 6 ans), les confrontations se jouent à la fois au bluff et à la prise de risques, sans aucune part de hasard (pas de jets de dés quoi).

En changeant les ressources et les moyens d'agir, ce système peut carrément s'adapter à des duels d'argumentation (débat tv par exemple).

Contribution minime mais je me demandais surtout si tu avais testé des jeux plus récents (oui, mon exemple est moyen par rapport à ça  :;):  ) que ceux que tu cites.

----------


## tompalmer

Malheureusement je suis un pur joueur informatique, mes parents voyaient les jeux de sociétés comme des corvées éducatives et finalement j'ai peu joué avec des amis. (instant émotion  :Emo:  )

Ma soeur m'avait fait jouer à un jeu de train assez populaire y'a quelques années, mais je suis vraiment pas dans cet univers. Bref, j'ai aucune expérience dans le jeu de société moderne, et pas vraiment d’intérêt non plus. 
Le passage en bg étant plutôt le moyen de sauver le projet sans trop de concessions. 

Surtout le fait de garder du jet de dé permet d'avoir un jeu jouable solo, parce que bluffer contre soi même ça marche pas. (et moi je pense aux gens seuls et tristes)

Donc le dilemme est : jeu simple au scoring compliqué ou jeu complexe au scoring simpliste.

----------


## Ruvon

Ok. Je suis pas convaincu par l'idée de passer sur un boardgame sans expérience en tant que joueur, mais pourquoi pas.

C'est sans doute pour ça que tu parles de jeu en solo, c'est super rare en boardgame et il y a sans doute une raison : à mon sens c'est pas du tout adapté. Après je connais pas tous les jeux non plus, ça existe peut-être ; mais déjà en jeux à deux qui soient intéressants à jouer t'as pas beaucoup de choix parce que c'est compliqué de faire un truc qui soit pas répétitif à mort (Jaipur est une vrai réussite dans ce domaine)...





> Ce que veulent les gens à la fin c'est pas dire "j'ai gagné" mais "j'ai gagné avec 55 %"


La formulation est surprenante mais je dirais surtout que les gens qui ont joué seuls ne vont rien dire du tout à la fin parce que parler tout seul, c'est rare  ::trollface:: 

Pour ta conclusion, y a sans doute moyen de faire un jeu complexe au scoring compliqué en cherchant bien  ::ninja::

----------


## tompalmer

Je target les schizophrènes  :Cigare: 

Non mais c'est vrai que tout seul j'vais avoir du mal à penser un truc pour les standards d'aujourd'hui. En tous cas j'ai un concept qui marche en théorie et que JE trouve sympa avec mes goûts bizarres.  

L'ennui à mon avis est que sur PC faire un jeu de niche est plus simple vu que les niches sont plus grandes,  en boardgame l'audience maximale doit pas être top, un best seller doit se vendre a 3000 exemplaires dont 90 % de Geeks adulescents qui jouent dans des communautés fermées.

----------


## raaaahman

> Contribution minime mais je me demandais surtout si tu avais testé des jeux plus récents (oui, mon exemple est moyen par rapport à ça  ) que ceux que tu cites.


Fallait parler de Rex dans ce cas-là.  ::ninja:: 




> Bref, j'ai aucune expérience dans le jeu de société moderne, et pas vraiment d’intérêt non plus.


Autant le manque d'expérience, je dirais que tu peux passer outre, et que même ce serait intéressant de voir comment un joueur informatique envisage le jeu de société (parce qu'avouons-le, le trois quart des sorties, aussi sympathiques soient-elles, tournent autour de mécanismes plus qu'éculés). J'ai plusieurs noms qui me viennent en tête, premièrement Battle At Kemble's Cascade, qui essaie d'émuler un shmup en version plateau. Egalement Boss Monster, qui s'inspire d'une esthétique retrogaming en reprenant plus ou moins le concept des tower defense, qui a été adapté en jeu vidéo!  ::w00t::  (Je pense aussi à Dungeon Lords, qui est la version plus complexe d'un concept similaire, crée par un vétéran du JdP) Mais le titre le plus connu sera sans doute... *Civilization*! Car oui le jeu à débuté en jeu de plateau avant d'être adapté en jeu vidéo par Sid Meier, qui a modifié les règles au fil du temps, est retourné vers une approche très boardgame sur le V, qui a d'ailleurs été ré-adapté en jeu de plateau!  :Lime: 

Autant si tu n'est pas intéressé par les jeux de plateau, je te conseille de laisser tomber la création: c'est long, cela demande beaucoup de playtests et tu vas t'emmerder avec des contraintes spécifiques au médium. Essaie de voir d'abord si tu trouves une asso de jeu de plateau dans ta ville, ou un festival ou événement similaire histoire de tester quelques titres récents, afin de voir si l'ambiance t'intéresse. Ou demande un conseil aux canards sur un jeu pour débutant (d'ailleurs tenshu nous a fait un joli site sur lequel les canards expliquent les règles de jeux, anciens ou récents, qu'ils apprécient, il y a les mêmes explications sur le forum associé).




> Donc le dilemme est : jeu simple au scoring compliqué ou jeu complexe au scoring simpliste.


Je dirais un jeu simple au scoring simple.  ::): 

En effet c'est facile de se perdre dans une overdose de détails et de points particuliers pour aboutir au jeu le plus complet de l'histoire, seulement les plaisirs du jeu de société se basent à mon avis sur les manipulations les plus basiques: le suspense du tirage d'une carte, la joie d'avoir deviné l'intention de son adversaire, le bruit des dés qui roulent sur la table, les belles figurines que l'on sort, la possession d'une ressource en quantité outrancière...




> C'est sans doute pour ça que tu parles de jeu en solo, c'est super rare en boardgame et il y a sans doute une raison : à mon sens c'est pas du tout adapté.


C'est rare mais cela existe, je pense à Vendredi (pas testé) qui est justement un jeu uniquement solo. D'ailleurs Robinson Crusoé, qui a son petit fan club auprès des canards est également plus qu'intéressant quelque soit le nombre de joueurs, voire en solo.

N'oublions pas non plus que les classiques comme le solitaire ou la dame de pique.  ::): 

EDIT: Tu peux également essayer de jouer sur Board Game Arena, site qui adapte des JdS sur navigateur pour faire du multi-joueur en ligne (aucune possibilité d'IA). Honnêtement c'est pas la méthode que je privilégierais vu que je préfère utiliser le site pour jouer à un jeu que je connais déjà (surtout à Race For The Galaxy) et que tu perds la manipulation physiques des éléments de jeu ainsi que le côté calcul mental, ce qui pourrait fausser ta perception de la complexité / temps de jeu. Mais en ça reste possible de tester un jeu dessus ce site vu que tous les jeux sont accompagnés de leurs règles et ont des liens vers des vidéos d'explication.

----------


## Ruvon

> L'ennui à mon avis est que sur PC faire un jeu de niche est plus simple vu que les niches sont plus grandes,  en boardgame l'audience maximale doit pas être top, un best seller doit se vendre a 3000 exemplaires dont 90 % de Geeks adulescents qui jouent dans des communautés fermées.


 ::O:  Ouais, t'as effectivement pas idée du monde du boardgame aujourd'hui quoi. Enfin faut voir si tu parles des jeux de niche (qui par définition se vendent peu donc bon, la pertinence...) ou en général, mais même là, la prédiction au doigt mouillé couplée à un préjugé sur le public  ::O: 




> Fallait parler de Rex dans ce cas-là.


Merci pour la découverte  :;): 




> Je dirais un jeu simple au scoring simple.


Ouais, ça marche aussi  ::ninja:: 




> C'est rare mais cela existe, je pense à Vendredi (pas testé) qui est justement un jeu uniquement solo. D'ailleurs Robinson Crusoé, qui a son petit fan club auprès des canards est également plus qu'intéressant quelque soit le nombre de joueurs, voire en solo.
> 
> N'oublions pas non plus que les classiques comme le solitaire ou la dame de pique.


Effectivement, j'avais oublié Vendredi. Je connaissais pas Robinson Crusoe, encore merci pour la découverte  ::):  Et à force de voir des jeux avec plein de règles différentes et tout, j'en ai effectivement oublié toutes les différentes formes de réussite. Par contre ça doit être un vrai défi que d'équilibrer tout ça, surtout si tu veux faire un jeu qui fonctionne à la fois en solo et à plusieurs. C'est sans doute à définir dès le départ parce que ça implique pas mal de choses (interventions ou non des autres joueurs pour aider / empêcher les actions du joueur, etc...).

----------


## tompalmer

> Autant si tu n'est pas intéressé par les jeux de plateau, je te conseille de laisser tomber la création: c'est long, cela demande beaucoup de playtests et tu vas t'emmerder avec des contraintes spécifiques au médium.


C'est pas cet aspect là qui est chiant pour moi, créer son jeu est même plutôt excitant. C'est plutôt jouer a ceux des autres  ::trollface::  
Je suis quelqu'un qui n'aime pas trop l'abstraction en général, j'aime être dans la peau de quelqu'un d'autre quand je joue en général, histoire de me consoler de n'avoir qu'une vie. 
Ici celle d'un politique candidat. C'est ça aussi qui me pousse a créer ce jeu, je n'ai pas trouvé mon bonheur ailleurs et je veux qu'on rende dedans.




> Ouais, t'as effectivement pas idée du monde du boardgame aujourd'hui quoi. Enfin faut voir si tu parles des jeux de niche (qui par définition se vendent peu donc bon, la pertinence...) ou en général, mais même là, la prédiction au doigt mouillé couplée à un préjugé sur le public


Bah non j'ai pas fait d'étude de marché, apparemment on serait plus sur du 30 000 pour un jeu qui se vend bien. (ce qui me déprime encore plus pour le marché du livre). 

Pour le jeu solo je pense pas que ce soit une bonne idée également, mais disons que si tu joue à 1, 2 ou 3 on a toujours une dizaine de candidats contrairement aux jeux US. 
Donc je dois trouver le moyen de les simuler. (et là c'est facile, avec un jeu de dé pas besoin de tricher mais il faudra trouver un moyen de limiter leurs choix)




> En effet c'est facile de se perdre dans une overdose de détails et de points particuliers pour aboutir au jeu le plus complet de l'histoire, seulement les plaisirs du jeu de société se basent à mon avis sur les manipulations les plus basiques: le suspense du tirage d'une carte, la joie d'avoir deviné l'intention de son adversaire, le bruit des dés qui roulent sur la table, les belles figurines que l'on sort, la possession d'une ressource en quantité outrancière...


Fétichisme du pion ?  ::P:  

Je dis pas que mon scoring demande de faire des logarithmes, c'est simplement des opérations normales. 
Pour moi une partie de donjon et dragons doit être 100000 fois plus prise de tête.

----------


## tompalmer

ça trainait dans mes onglets mais ça alimente la discussion, american vs euro boardgames

----------


## Ruvon

> ça trainait dans mes onglets mais ça alimente la discussion, american vs euro boardgames


Intéressante vidéo. T'aurais pu la regarder avant de sortir des chiffres de nulle part  ::trollface::

----------


## raaaahman

Intéressant en effet, même si je connaissais déjà les infos, la présentation est assez agréable à suivre.  ::):

----------


## tompalmer

Bon, finalement le reboot à lieu et est en développement. 
C'est une solution bâtarde mais finalement ça peut être mieux. 

Tout simplement, j'ai pris une simulation de pointe au tour par tour, un jeu d'élection qui s'appelle President infinity.
Avec l'aide du dev du jeu je suis donc en train de bosser sur un mod "France 2017"

*Avantages :* 
- Une simulation très efficace (interviews, débats, sondage, budgets)
- Le jeu peut commencer en septembre 2016 avec les primaires LR, vertes, et PS. 
- Le développement est non seulement rendu possible mais grandement facilité. 


*Désavantages :* 
- Pour l'instant pas question que ce soit stand alone mais ça reste une possibilité
- Y'a des lourdeurs hardcodées vu que le jeu est fait pour les présidentielles US, la plupart sont bypassables et le dev m'a assuré de son aide pour avoir un scrutin a deux tours au suffrage direct  ::P: 
- C'est pas super folichon niveau interface et on peut se noyer facilement car c'est assez complexe.

Voilà voilà, mais je suis enthousiaste et le jeu rappelle beaucoup un jeu paradox (vous partez d'une base réaliste à un moment T et après vous vous débâtez dans un monde cohérent mais ouvert).
Du coup ça va se faire, y'a du boulot pour remplacer les leaders/partis, la carte, le système d'endorsement, les comptes de campagnes, les primaires, les médias, les instituts de sondage, les débats, etc ...

Mais rien d'insurmontable.

Un topic sera créé pour marquer le nouveau départ, et puis les problématiques sont différentes vu que le game design est plus limité.

----------


## Uubu

Hâte de tester.  :;):  Toujours pas intéressé par de vieilles tronches en pixelart ?

----------


## tompalmer

Vu l'UI du jeu je pense coller en mettant des photos. Faisons sobre  :^_^:

----------


## tompalmer

Voilà le nouveau topic du jeu : http://canardpc.com/forums/threads/1...-projet-platon

J'ai changé l'OP ici pour rediriger vers le projet.  Venez suivre  :;):

----------

